# [SOLVED] Outlook 2003 error message 1402



## Mrs AZ (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello and Help! Trying to install Outlook 2003 from disc, receiving error message 1402, registry access not verified. Tried everything, need assistance. Thanks.:4-dontkno


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Outlook 2003 error message 1402*

Welcome!

This article looks like it may address your issue:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/838687
You receive an error message when you install an Office program or open an
Office program or document


----------



## Mrs AZ (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Outlook 2003 error message 1402*

Hello Grumpy! You are a genius, I followed your suggestion, and now problem solved! Thank you so much for helping me!
Mrs. AZ:wave:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Outlook 2003 error message 1402*

You are so welcome, I'm not a genius.....but thanks.....maybe just luck ha...ha....that made my day. Can you pls. mark this thread SOLVED? Glad to helped you Mrs AZ.


----------



## Mrs AZ (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Outlook 2003 error message 1402*

How do I mark a message solved? I would like to do this because you were so helpful to me but I am very new to this forum. Mrs. AZ


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Outlook 2003 error message 1402*

Hi

In the bar just above your first post, to the right, you will see some menu items. Click on Thread Tools and look for the black check mark. Click that and the thread will be marked as resolved.


----------

